# Why bronze?



## Thomas Miko

Hi
I am asking this question earnestly, and not trying to pick a fight: why would you want a bronze watch? Isn't it going to corrode and just get destroyed by water (especially sea water) very quickly? To me, making a watch out of bronze/copper/brass seems like a horrible idea (???)...
Was bronze used by Aquadive or others in the 1960s?


----------



## Drop of a Hat

It won't get destroyed. The material has been been used for many years on nautical vessels.
It's a challenge. And it's unique. The patina that can be formed is something you won't find anywhere else. Or it could just be a fad that will wear off eventually.
As for your vintage question, I don't know.

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## Zenrag

Move a long.... Nothing to see here......


----------



## Drop of a Hat

And just to clarify, I don't own a bronze watch and don't plan on ever owning one. Just stating my observations. 

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitris

Bronze/brass was used for many decades on watch cases before the wide usage of stainless steel. But always nickelplated. Bronze is an alloy of copper and there are many different bronze alloys. Some of them are very corrosion resistant. Bronze it's not destroyed by salt water. Instead is more resistant than stainless steel. It forms a protecting film of oxide that protecting bronze from farther corrosion.


----------



## timesofplenty

why bronze? because it looks great!


----------



## RogerP

One man's patina is another man's grunged-up case. To each his own.


----------



## Cybotron

I use to like the whole bronze thing but I grew out of it. It's all a matter of personal taste I guess.


----------



## timesofplenty

Cybotron said:


> I use to like the whole bronze thing but I grew out of it. It's all a matter of personal taste I guess.


Which bronze watch did/do you have?


----------



## sierra 18

Ever since seeing pix of the Anonimo Polluce, I was hooked on the idea of getting a bronze cased diver. As the watch ages, it looks more and more like a beautiful antique piece of marine equipment, probably most in my opinion with the shapes and curves of the Dino Zei Nautillo line. But, until I win the lottery, paying $6000 for an ETA-movement watch is out of my league. So, after much research, I went with the Aqua Dive brown bronze, which I hope to be seeing in a few weeks. 

As the patina forms naturally, the watch to me has the unique feel of a solid old piece of nautical equipment, and the pix posted above by Timesofplenty really shows that. 

I think bronze watches are an instance of love 'em or "meh", doesn't do it for me sort of thing. I love the effect and look, and anticipate getting my first bronze watch in the AD BS 100.


----------



## AAWATCHES

I have been thinking of a bronze watch and I appreciate this thread it has been very informative, thanks.


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Dimitris said:


> Bronze/brass was used for many decades on watch cases before the wide usage of stainless steel. But always nickelplated. Bronze is an alloy of copper and there are many different bronze alloys. Some of them are very corrosion resistant. Bronze it's not destroyed by salt water. Instead is more resistant than stainless steel. It forms a protecting film of oxide that protecting bronze from farther corrosion.


What he said. There are many nickel plated items in everyday use that are actually brass or bronze. Anonimo has been making Bronze watches for many years now, as have boutique or bespoke brands like Enebbi and VDB. Many others simply followed suit due to *customer demand*. It was only when Panerai recently began making a bronze watch, that everyone went crazy and they suddenly became mainstream.

Don't forget, that back in the day when Titanium was first used in the manufacture of watches, people asked 'Why?'. Same goes for PVD coated watches. Reason being, titanium wasn't mainstream stainless steel, and it had a dull color not reminiscent of brushed stainless steel, much less polished stainless steel. Everyone said titanium watches were a fad, too light, and would never last. We all know how that played out. Its also inherent in some people that they will be resistant to change, in any form.

Plus, Bronze/Brass alloys have been used for nautical items (propellers, hatches, screws, decorative items on deck, etc) for ages. Its a very unique look for a watch, and many collectors appreciate that uniqueness, and like something different from stainless steel.


----------



## ceebee

I have been pondering the same question for 2 weeks now. The bronze sure looks nice and I want one but what about the "patina/tarnish" and how easily do they "ding and scratch" with the softer metal? 
I have the 100 SS due on the 27th and just might pull the trigger on the bronze tonight. Decisions, decisions


----------



## JohnM

I guess you either like the look of bronze or you don't. Plus, as others have said, bronze has nautical applications.

But I'm going to be honest here ;-) I actually prefer the look of the Aquadive BS-100 in stainless to the bronze version -- yet I ordered a bronze and don't own one in stainless. Why? Well, the introductory price on the bronze is lower than the price of the watch in stainless. _And_, my Dad's 18k gold ring (he died in 1991) may look better with a bronze Aquadive than stainless! Maybe this defies logic for many of you, but if we were all in this hobby for logical reasons, we might be wearing G-Shocks!

Not that there's anything wrong with a G-Shock ...

John


----------



## Thomas Miko

Drop of a Hat said:


> It won't get destroyed. The material has been been used for many years on nautical vessels.
> It's a challenge. And it's unique. The patina that can be formed is something you won't find anywhere else. Or it could just be a fad that will wear off eventually.
> As for your vintage question, I don't know.
> 
> Sent Via Tapatalk


Wow! Thanks for pointing out something I should have thought of, about bronze's use on ships for centuries. Timesofplenty's photos are gorgeous, but the SS crown on a bronze case is an horological nonsequiter.


----------



## Zenrag

JohnM said:


> I guess you either like the look of bronze or you don't. Plus, as others have said, bronze has nautical applications.
> 
> But I'm going to be honest here ;-) I actually prefer the look of the Aquadive BS-100 in stainless to the bronze version -- yet I ordered a bronze and don't own one in stainless. Why? Well, the introductory price on the bronze is lower than the price of the watch in stainless. _And_, my Dad's 18k gold ring (he died in 1991) may look better with a bronze Aquadive than stainless! Maybe this defies logic for many of you, but if we were all in this hobby for logical reasons, we might be wearing G-Shocks!
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with a G-Shock ...
> 
> John


I posted this in another thread here, but here are the colour ranges of the Aquadives:

No patina on the bronze as of yet ( just received it yesterday)


----------



## Zenrag

Thomas Miko said:


> Wow! Thanks for pointing out something I should have thought of, about bronze's use on ships for centuries. Timesofplenty's photos are gorgeous, but the SS crown on a bronze case is an horological nonsequiter.


Just to surprise you more, many bronzes have SS casebacks as the bronze can irritate some wearers skin.


----------



## tanwill

Zenrag said:


> Just to surprise you more, many bronzes have SS casebacks as the bronze can irritate some wearers skin.


Thats true !


----------



## PAMily Man

Because of this...


----------



## roscoe67

PAMily Man said:


> Because of this...
> View attachment 16130587


You might check the date of the last post . . . maybe some of the original posters are still alive.


----------



## PAMily Man

roscoe67 said:


> You might check the date of the last post . . . maybe some of the original posters are still alive.


So sorry...
Didn't know that there's a time span in which one is allowed to answer


----------



## roscoe67

PAMily Man said:


> So sorry...
> Didn't know that there's a time span in which one is allowed to answer


You didn't break any rule - there is no specific time limit, but when it is so long ago, the original folks are unlikely to see it. You should just start a new thread to get new people involved.


----------



## ilitig8

Did anyone else get a grin out of the fact a user named Ketchup Time reacted to a thread (tangentially) about bronze patina?


----------



## PAMily Man

ilitig8 said:


> Did anyone else get a grin out of the fact a user named Ketchup Time reacted to a thread (tangentially) about bronze patina?


Good one!!!


----------

